# I don't get it



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

What is with the guys pointing to the skies in thier pictures?

They look like a bunch of special ed. kids who just got off the short bus.

"Da plane, da plane!"


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:withstupid:

:lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

we did get off the short bus


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

the way I look at it, the people that ***** about it are the ones that arent killing consistant geese so they feel the need to nit pick the pictures.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> the way I look at it, the people that b#tch about it are the ones that arent killing consistant geese so they feel the need to nit pick the pictures.


So its all about killing now?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> the way I look at it, the people that b#tch about it are the ones that arent killing consistant geese so they feel the need to nit pick the pictures.


No I'm just really curious. Where did this pointing thing come from?

*disclaimer, I didn't shoot any geese last weekend.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Don't worry ruger ..neither does anyone else.. :lol:



goosehunternd said:


> the way I look at it, the people that b#tch about it are the ones that arent killing consistant geese so they feel the need to nit pick the pictures.


 :eyeroll:

Bwahahaha....that some funny stuff right there. :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

making fun a foiles pose he did on a falling skys dvd, now we do it to piss people off like you


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> making fun a foiles pose he did on a falling skys dvd, now we do it to piss people off like you


I see. Yeah, cause I'm just worked up into a lather. Steaming mad. I think I may have pooped myself you've upset me so much.

What a tool!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

no its not all about killing


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

ruger1 said:


> What is with the guys pointing to the skies in thier pictures?
> 
> They look like a bunch of special ed. kids who just got off the short bus.
> 
> "Da plane, da plane!"


 :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

im just tired of talking about it, if you were a supporting member you would have known what was going on weeks ago! just another reason to get in the pile I guess.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry to have bothered you goosehunternd. I was unaware that this has been covered. I'll try to prevent disturbing you in the future. You delicate flower you. 8)


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

It wouldnt have been so bad if you wouldnt have said anyting about special ed kids and short bus, for your information I have a handicap family member, so that dosent ride the best with me


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> It wouldnt have been so bad if you wouldnt have said anyting about special ed kids and short bus, for your information I have a handicap family member, so that dosent ride the best with me


Get over it. I have a special needs person in my family as well. You know darn well it wasn't a personal shot at anyone. Stop being so touchy. It was a serious question worded with a bit of humor.

My apologies if you were offended.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ruger1 said:


> You delicate flower you. 8)


I guess I am not the only one that feels that way.

Just ribbing you GHND!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ruger1 said:


> They look like a bunch of special ed. kids who just got off the short bus.


I don't really see the need for this comparison. Ruger wasn't it almost a year ago you gave me crap for a thread with my daughters and then sent me a PM due to your girlfriend's loss?

I guess I find it weird you would make the above comment and have special needs family members. It does not add up to me. 
I can give crap and I can take crap with the best of them but wifes, mothers, kids... somethings are just off limits.

Maybe I am just being overly sensitive today.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ruger1 said:


> What is with the guys pointing to the skies in thier pictures?
> 
> They look like a bunch of special ed. kids who just got off the short bus.
> 
> "Da plane, da plane!"


I personally don't see how anyone took offense to this, if they did, wow lighten up. HE never mentioned a particular person. I see no personally attacks.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well the pointing thing started out fun...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

ruger1 said:


> What is with the guys pointing to the skies in thier pictures?
> 
> They look like a bunch of special ed. kids who just got off the short bus.
> 
> "Da plane, da plane!"


I wouldn't take any offense from this guy ghnd, he's from minnesota, what do you expect? :roll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> Maybe I am just being overly sensitive today.


I think so... :wink:

I don't think he intended it that way.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

averyghg said:


> I wouldn't take any offense from this guy ghnd, he's from minnesota, what do you expect? :roll:


C'mon, really Mac?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess we can disagree on this one.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Man..I hope another hunting season gets here soon.. :eyeroll:

Lets not take ourselves too serious here..


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> Man..I hope another hunting season gets here soon.. :eyeroll:
> 
> Lets not take ourselves too serious here..


Agreed


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

jgat said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't take any offense from this guy ghnd, he's from minnesota, what do you expect? :roll:
> ...


haha yes really


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Oh my! What the heck? You all sound like you need a support group. Maybe punch a pillow in effigy to make you feel better about the pent up stress you have stuffed inside.

Does someone need a doll to point out where the bad stuff happened?

Grow up people and get back on track.....Goose Hunting!

If you are offended by this post then good.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

The pointing is DONE, Stay tuned for New pose!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

goosehunternd said:


> The pointing is DONE, Stay tuned for New pose!


My vote is for ankle grabbing.. :lol:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> The pointing is DONE, Stay tuned for New pose!


Can't wait, minus the shirtless dudes of course.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

goosehunternd said:


> The pointing is DONE, Stay tuned for New pose!


BTW, you FAILED at pointing left...


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

never was good with directions 8)


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Can someone make this a Resident VS No-resident issue so we can be sure that we cover all the bases???!!!

Is it Sept 27th yet???

We need something better to argue about...


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Can someone make this a Resident VS No-resident issue so we can be sure that we cover all the bases???!!!


already been covered


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A homage to Chaz Hightower.









Now lets get more things like this than getting into PI$$ matches.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

dblkluk said:


> My vote is for ankle grabbing.. :lol:


Here ya go Myre.... I found one that I'm sure you could covert from finger pointing to ankle grabbing. FYI he's a sucker for early season, baby blue civics, and duck blood... the drink.








And just so ya know, he's pointing at Heaven... oops, I mean Minnesota.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

to funny :lol:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

That would be a good one for Foxworthy, you might be a ******* if .........


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> And just so ya know, he's pointing at Heaven... oops, I mean Minnesota.


I seriously just laughed and almost choked on my mac'n'chee, you cant make that up!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

my dad can beat up your dad


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I think from now on instead of the point i am gonna go with hand stand. What do you guys think?

Boy jamey we sure do look good with all those geese behind us in God's country!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I cannot believe i just missed that FPP...

I'll be the first Baller to represent us in a picture tomorrow morning boys!!! I dont care if i stick out like rakers mom...its gonna be saweet!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Boy jamey we sure do look good with all those geese behind us in God's country!


Ya I thought so also.
This whole pointing deal has made us celebs now, get ready for the glamour shots everybody, we will be signing autographs @ cabelas this weekend. Thanks


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> A homage to Chaz Hightower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hat, glasses, and vest are way to fancy for the chaz's standards.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

That might be the best hunting pic I have ever scene!! I was in my office luaghing my a** off. As for the pointing thing, why not. When your killing birds with friends go ahead and point, pee, or moon. It is all about having fun. Keep putting up the great pics!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> > A homage to Chaz Hightower.
> ...


Are those Marlboro? Chaz only smokes USA Golds


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

dukegoose said:


> That might be the best hunting pic I have ever scene!! I was in my office luaghing my a** off. As for the pointing thing, why not. When your killing birds with friends go ahead and point, pee, or moon. It is all about having fun. Keep putting up the great pics!!


If you think Chaz Hightower is a laughing matter you're in for a rude awakening!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Now that's the way to start a morning. That's some funny reading right there!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I heard Chaz only use sand paper for rolling and poison ivy for smoking! He is one bad *** mother!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is chaz's cousin.....from out west. Smitty....he is more into image! I think he is a pro-staffer....LOL :lol:

He was smoking camel unfiltereds stuffed with thistles!

This is Smitty's brother.........Mully


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

> This is Smitty's brother.........Mully


lmao... :rollin:


----------

